
The Daily Stormer: A Hurricane Alerting Service - MichaelBurge
http://www.michaelburge.us/2017/08/16/the-daily-stormer-in-haskell.html
======
jngreenlee
I too thought there was a strange coincidence, but the Author addressed this:
"We’ll name it The Daily Stormer, since a good domain name has recently opened
up."

------
mintplant
You _might_ want to fill out the README [0] a bit so casual visitors to your
GitHub page don't get the wrong idea.

[0] [https://github.com/MichaelBurge/daily-
stormer/blob/master/RE...](https://github.com/MichaelBurge/daily-
stormer/blob/master/README.md)

------
frobozz
On reddit, several defunct formerly NSFW "pussy" subreddits (e.g. /r/wetpussy)
have been repurposed to contain pictures of cats instead.

Apparently some reddit user has made it a mission to grab them whenever they
crop up.

~~~
hamitron
/r/marijuanaenthusiasts/ is my personal favorite (its a tree related
subreddit, since /r/trees was already taken)

------
apost
Love this takeover of a despicable "brand" \-- diminish them at every turn!

------
fnord123
What is the title of an alert when a blizzard is expected to knock out
electricity in the area?

~~~
keketi
Achtung: Blitzkrieg!

------
aerovistae
But at the end he says "funding ran dry partway through this project, so I've
put the code on GitHub."

I do think someone should follow through, actually acquire the domain name,
and repurpose it. Although godaddy lists the domain as taken. God knows what
limbo it hangs in now.

------
discreditable
Reminds me of reddit.com/r/stormfront which is a subreddit for storm photos.

------
sigzero
Did they lose their domain OWNERSHIP? I thought just the hosting part.

~~~
hackermailman
The domain is in limbo, not the hosting. They already bought a new .ru domain
and created a tor hidden service apparently.

Whenever I see yet another article about that site, I think of the free
advertising they are getting. It used to be a fringe site nobody had heard of
but now that they are the media's public enemy #1 they've been elevated to
mainstream status. Reminds me of something James Randi once said about
debunking fraud psychics on TV, it didn't matter what he proved about them,
people just saw the psychic on TV and immediately signed up for whatever they
were selling in droves so he stopped doing it.

------
oomwat
Excellent :D

------
frozenport
>>We’ll name it The Daily Stormer, since a good domain name has recently
opened up.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Daily_Stormer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Daily_Stormer)

The Daily Stormer is an American neo-Nazi and white supremacist news and
commentary website.[1][2] It considers itself a part of the alt-right
movement.[3] Its editor is Andrew Anglin, who founded it on July 4, 2013, as a
faster-paced replacement for his previous website Total Fascism.

~~~
bobwaycott
That’s the point—to purposely repurpose the name due to recent events.

